# The ultimate stripper girl rock tunes!



## Shannon (May 4, 2006)

So let's hear it....
What are the coolest rock tunes for strippers? 

I'll go first.

Obvious one here..."GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS" by Motley Crue.


----------



## Ripptyde (May 4, 2006)

''Hot for Teacher'' by Van Halen.


----------



## Donnie (May 4, 2006)

My Name Is Mud - Primus. 




What?


----------



## Shannon (May 4, 2006)

Oh and by the way, yes I do have an ulterior motive for this thread. I'm making a stripper's playlist.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 4, 2006)

You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (May 4, 2006)

I work at a strip club, and sadly, almost every single dancer likes to dance to rap. But I'd say almost anything off of "Pretty Hate Machine" by NIN ("Closer" is also great). Actually, we used to have a dancer that could make everything in the club stop when she danced to "In The Air Tonight". It was amazing.


----------



## Shannon (May 4, 2006)

NewArmyGuitar said:


> I work at a strip club, and sadly, almost every single dancer likes to dance to rap.


Yep, but there are plenty of rock tunes with a dancy beat....especially from the 80s! Great stuff!


----------



## keithb (May 4, 2006)

Pour Some Sugar on Me


----------



## giannifive (May 4, 2006)

Cherry Pie by Warrant.


----------



## Popsyche (May 4, 2006)

That Georgia Satellite song about keepin' yer hands to yourself. My favorite lapdance song is still Inna Godda da Vida, full version!


----------



## Leon (May 4, 2006)

Lynch Mob - All I Want


----------



## David (May 4, 2006)

Village of the Dwarves - Rhapsody


----------



## garcia3441 (May 4, 2006)

_I touch myself_- Divinyls

_Addicted to love_- Robert Palmer


----------



## eaeolian (May 4, 2006)

"She Rides" - Danizg
"Luxury Cruiser" - T-Ride


----------



## Drew (May 4, 2006)

I've heard mad stories about "Pour some Sugar on Me."

I've also heard legends about "Machine Gun."


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 5, 2006)

A lot of Rob Zombie's stuff is very sleazy and "strippable".


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 5, 2006)

Night Songs/Bad Seamstress Blues: Cindarella
She Rides/Killer Wolf: Danzig


----------



## Mark. A (May 5, 2006)

Addicted to Vaginal Skin - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## telecaster90 (May 5, 2006)

Dream Theater-Home
Quiet Riot-Come On Feel the Noise


----------



## Regor (May 5, 2006)

The Donnas - Take It Off
Gunther & The Sunshine Girls - Ding Dong Song
Sisqo - Thong Song
Fountains of Wayne - Stacy's Mom
AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long


----------



## thedownside (May 5, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Yep, but there are plenty of rock tunes with a dancy beat....especially from the 80s! Great stuff!



when my gf gets up, i'll ask here, she was a dancer for many years, and all she'll dance or listen to is rock/metal


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 5, 2006)

How about some Gun's 'n' Rose's or Skid Row. You just need sleazy 80's tunes.


----------



## noodles (May 5, 2006)

Regor said:


> AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long



It should not have taken two pages full of posts to get to this.

White Zombie - Thunderkiss 65
Alannah Myles - Black Velvet
Prince - Get Off


----------



## Matt Crooks (May 5, 2006)

Mike and I have had this conversation more times than we probably should have.... usually at the places that weren't playing the songs we discussed. 

"She Rides" by Danzig is the ultimate song for this sort of entertainment...


----------



## Roland777 (May 5, 2006)

Static-X - Love dump
Steve Vai - Tender surrender
Strapping Young Lad - Possessions.







.... what?


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 5, 2006)

Racer X - OHB (one hot bitch)  

If you don't use that then  , I'll play it and strip to it myself!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 5, 2006)

noodles said:


> It should not have taken two pages full of posts to get to this.
> 
> Prince - Get Off


Anything by Prince, pretty much. But ESPECIALLY 'Pussy Control'


----------



## noodles (May 8, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Anything by Prince, pretty much. But ESPECIALLY 'Pussy Control'



Good choice. 

How 'bout "Sexy Motherfucker"?


----------



## detroitviking (Nov 15, 2008)

Without a doubt, You don't know what love is, By the White Stripes


----------



## Shannon (Nov 15, 2008)

Holy resurrection! 

Well, since we're resurrecting old threads, name some more tunes!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Nov 15, 2008)

Anything by Buckcherry, ie. Crazy Bitch.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 15, 2008)

Shannon said:


> So let's hear it....
> What are the coolest rock tunes for strippers?
> 
> I'll go first.
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking too.


----------



## kristallin (Nov 15, 2008)

Not exactly rock, but "Train" and "Strict Machine" by Goldfrapp - fucking sexy grooves right there, and heavy as hell


----------



## ghoti (Nov 15, 2008)

Sex Type Thing -- Stone Temple Pilots

I second the NIN stuff. Prodigy put out a few that would work as well

Rammstein's video Engel actually features stripping (a couple others of theirs do as well)
_____

I'm thinking of a couple LZ tunes that would work pretty well also...a lot of slow 12-bar blues type stuff would work in the same vein.


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hot In Here Nelly
Gold Dust Woman by Stevie Nicks
I am a Slave 4 U - Britney Spears Dirrty - Christina Aguilera
Pink - Aerosmith
She's Got Legs - ZZ Top
Hot for Teacher - Van Halen
Girls Girls Girls - Motley Crue


----------



## JerkyChid (Nov 16, 2008)

Rein Raus (In Out) by Rammstein


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 16, 2008)

Winds Of Whorus by Nile.


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 16, 2008)

Haha oh my God I can't believe non of you have mentioned Bad Horsie by Steve Vai!! It's got the ultimate strip groove!!


----------



## jymellis (Nov 16, 2008)

get down make love-nin
tainted love-marilyn manson
anything portishead
anything lords of acid
young lust-pink floyd


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 16, 2008)

"She Rides" by Danzig. Works every time.


----------



## Austin (Nov 16, 2008)

great thread haha, I compiled a similar 'list' (fragmented recommendations, really) for a crazy girl I was hanging out with over the summer. My suggestions:

Skid Row- 'Sweet little Sister' (perfect tune for her), and 'Piece of Me'
Ratt- 'Slip of the Lip'
Nonpoint- 'Victim' and 'The Wreckoning'
Soil- 'Halo'


----------



## FortePenance (Nov 16, 2008)

Slip it In - Black Flag
Jewish Princess - Frank Zappa
Limelight - Rush

Also, in the words of Garth from Wayne's World

"do you have any megadeth?"


----------



## sami (Nov 16, 2008)

I saw this one chick at a strip club who used Pantera's "Good Friends and a Bottle of Pills."

I was breathless.


----------



## budda (Nov 16, 2008)

no one's said "girls" by the beastie boys? wtf?! 

we'rewolf by every time i die
up skirts down shirts (i think that's it) - baptized in blood (MySpace.com - Baptized In Blood (NEW DATES ADDED!) - London, CA - Metal / Hardcore / Thrash - www.myspace.com/baptizedinblood)
animals - nickelback (haha)
gyrate - dunno the artist
peaches and cream
it wasn't me - shaggy
i dont think you can handle this (not the proper title) - destiny's child


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 16, 2008)

Type O Negative: 'My Girlfriend's Girlfriend'
Ratt: 'Lay It Down'
Aerosmith: 'Rag Doll'
Winger: 'Seventeen'
Christian Death: 'Zodiac'
Sisters of Mercy: 'Floorshow'


----------



## Totem_37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Suicidal Tendencies - Lovely
Steve Vai - Fuck Yourself
Exodus - Toxic Waltz

Any ripper worth her salt should be able to make those tunes work!!!


----------



## velocity (Nov 16, 2008)

Totem_37 said:


> Any ripper worth her salt should be able to make those tunes work!!!




lmfao!!


----------



## datalore (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes - Heart of the Sunrise


----------



## petereanima (Nov 17, 2008)

scorpions - rock you like a hurricane
skid row - youth gone wild + sweet little sister
motley crue - shout at the devil
cream - sunshine of your love
twisted sister - i wanna rock


----------



## Lozek (Nov 17, 2008)

Fire it up by Black Label Society. Always thought that would be perfect


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 17, 2008)

I would like to see one dance to SYL's "Love?"


----------



## Variant (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't quite get the whole stripper thing (if I ain't gettin' any, I ain't interested) but I'll add a suggestion anyway: Anything KMFDM...  Me thinks of the scene at Club Hell in the first Bad Boys movie.


----------



## rto666 (Nov 17, 2008)

Something In Your Mouth - Nickelback... Crappy dance album, by the way... jeje...
"Dark Horse (2008)".


----------



## telecaster90 (Nov 17, 2008)

All of Led Zeppelin 4 and all of 1984 by Van Halen


----------



## Harry (Nov 17, 2008)

telecaster90 said:


> All of Led Zeppelin 4 and all of 1984 by Van Halen


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 17, 2008)

Poison - Talk dirty to me


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Nov 17, 2008)

such the fool by Sikth


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 18, 2008)

Nick1 said:


> She's Got Legs - ZZ Top



damn, beat me to it!

Tush, and Sleeping Bag is another good one.

Fuel by Metallica would work


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 18, 2008)

"She Bangs" by William Hung.


And to "Such The Fool" bu Sikth....that song is uh...uncomfortably appropriate for the kind of people at those places.


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Nov 18, 2008)

Foxy Lady- Hendrix

Fire- Hendrix

Not that I've been to the strip clubs -_-


----------



## kristallin (Nov 18, 2008)

Client - "In In For The Money"


----------



## estabon37 (Nov 19, 2008)

Millionaire - Come With You
Muse - Supermassive Black Hole (is this appropriate?)
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Suck My Kiss

Less seriously though:

Flight Of The Bumblebee
Mars Volta - Cicatriz Esp (12 mins with 3 min ambient section)
Porcupine Tree - Anesthetize (17 mins)
Tool - Ticks and Leeches (just plain wrong for naked ladies)


----------



## MacytheStripper (Mar 14, 2009)

I danced for 2 years and I personally made the most money to Du Hast and Stripped by Rammstein, The End of Heartache by Killswitch Engage, Seven by 10 Years, The Pot by Tool, Living Dead Girl by Rob Zombie, and Down by Motograter. I always attracted a hard rock crowd with my dark hair, fair skin and sexy little black outfits. Hard rockers want hard rock, especially when a sexy girl is writhing around to it. 

Oh and Rough Sex by Lords of Acid is always a crowd pleaser regardless of their musical preference.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 14, 2009)

MacytheStripper said:


> I danced for 2 years and I personally made the most money to Du Hast and Stripped by Rammstein, The End of Heartache by Killswitch Engage, Seven by 10 Years, The Pot by Tool, Living Dead Girl by Rob Zombie, and Down by Motograter. I always attracted a hard rock crowd with my dark hair, fair skin and sexy little black outfits. Hard rockers want hard rock, especially when a sexy girl is writhing around to it.
> 
> Oh and Rough Sex by Lords of Acid is always a crowd pleaser regardless of their musical preference.



The thread bump of the millenium...


----------



## Shannon (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks, Macy!


----------



## chrismgtis (Mar 17, 2009)

keithb said:


> Pour Some Sugar on Me



I was gonna say that. My ex started "dancing" to that when it came on my mp3 player in the car.


----------



## Regor (Mar 17, 2009)

How the hell did this girl sign on JUST to post about stripper tunes?? That amazes me.


Since we're on the topic... one of my friends who is a stripper isn't allowed to dance to "her" music anymore, because the owner doesn't like it (She used to dance to stuff like LOG's Redneck and Dethklok's Murmaider). Anyhow, I was up there this weekend and requested from the DJ that she danced to "My Last Serenade" by Killswitch, and he played it!

She was SO freakin' happy up there!! So now we've figured out how to get the metal back in between all that fucking rap. Request it!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 17, 2009)

"Bleed" by Meshuggah... Now THAT could be a harrowing experience .


----------



## damigu (Mar 17, 2009)

who pays attention to the music at a strip club??


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Mar 17, 2009)

Far Beyond the Sun - 'Steen.


----------



## renzoip (Mar 17, 2009)

I see that a lot of strip clubs like to play hip hop over rock. They should totally open a Metal Strip Club!


----------



## Regor (Mar 17, 2009)

There's one up in Flint, MI that has live rock/metal bands.... wish it weren't so far away


----------



## CrashRG (Mar 17, 2009)

i think a friend of mines band up in south bend was going to play there once, but im not sure what happened. i think maybe they decided their music wasnt very stripper-ish?

crazy bitch by buckcherry is stripper rock song. (as much as i hate those guys)


----------



## MoV (Mar 17, 2009)

Asesino - Adelitas ^^

but seriously... there&#180;s only ONE trve strip-song: George Michael - Careless Whisper

and after that: Turbonegro - I got Erection xD


----------



## mikecallaway (Mar 17, 2009)

metalfiend666 said:


> A lot of Rob Zombie's stuff is very sleazy and "strippable".



thats what I was going to say. 

Especially that remix cd he put out.


----------



## Regor (Mar 17, 2009)

CrashRG said:


> i think a friend of mines band up in south bend was going to play there once, but im not sure what happened. i think maybe they decided their music wasnt very stripper-ish?



I've seen death metal bands play there. Def. not stripperish.


----------

